# Lubricating Lock Mechanisms



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Our side lockers (Gas Locker door and Thetford Cassette door) locks need lubricating as the keys are very difficult to get in and out.

I read somewhere that WD40 or some types of oil should not be used if the lock has any plastic components. Since I am sure these locks will have plastic pieces in them, can anyone suggest what they should be lubricated with.

Thanks

Pete D


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Lubricating Locks*

I was always told you should lubricate locks etc with Graphite Powder.
I have a small squeezy bottle purchased about 25 yrs ago, I asume from a locksmith.

Very messy though just like smearing the surroundings with pencil graphite.

Steve


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

I use small amount of silicone spray, seems to work for me, have had no further problems with the locks,


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Allways graphite powder,dirt sticks to wd40,locksmiths allways reccomend graphite,its only available at a locksmith aprox £3-4 for a small tube but last years with one squeeze per lock per year.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

This is what I would use

Link

Richard...


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I just rub the key with a pencil lead - same as the graphite powder though it probably takes longer!


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Very clever JWW never thought of that and yes i beleive its the same as graphite powder


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Dry film lubricant is also quite good.

It is powdered PTFE in an aerosol.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Corrosion Block*

Works well as it drives moisture out.

Happy Travels


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Graphite*

This is like the old WD40 Graphite Spray

TM


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

In the recent cold weather i attempted to get in to camper only to find none of the locks would work. Tried wd40 , silicon etc and still would not work so last attempt used spray on white grease, within few moments all locks worked .The can had one of those red tubes which fixes into the spray head so it went right into the locks.


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice, I have ordered a carton of graphite from ebay as suggested by RichardandGill, however feeling a bit impatient today and having watched a video on YouTube on using sandpaper and a pencil lead I set to.

To get the graphite powder into the lock I took the lock out to hold it vertically. Although only two and a half years old it was clear that the mechanism was red rusty and therefore the graphite powder would be unlikely to help too much initially.

I soaked the barrel in thin oil then blew it out and dried it off, re-assembled it works a treat, very smooth.

When the graphite carton arrives I will apply that too ready for the time the oil dries out.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I sell 100`s of cans of wd 40 a year under my own name and manufactured by the same company. It does tend to leave a sticky residue and as it is parafin based my dry components out.
I always use a silicone spray on locks and hinges and have done so for over 28 years. I even us e silicone spray as a lubricant on my motor cycle chains, 
Dry film lbricants are fine but they tend to wear, rub off after a time.
you can also use a clear fine oil, also available in aerosol.
Dave p


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Silicon spray is fantastic for numerous applications including curtain tracks,sliding mechanisms on double glazed doors etc. But for locks and barrels GRAPHITE not only dry-lubricates but cleans aswell,it also only needs to be done once a year ask any locksmith.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been using GT 85 for years, with the aid of a little red applicator straw.

It also works a treat on those Fiamma Frame and Door locks, where the different metals used for the barrel and housing, tend to stiffen up due to corrosion. 
I use it too on the bikes, before shoving them on the back of the MH

Jock.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

use 3 in 1 oil, it's very thin & it has a tube attached so you can squeeze it into the lock.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Ambersil 40+. At least that's what Swift group recommend as WD40 does something to plastic. Ialso believe it is best to avoid using silicon where it can get onto the bodywork, though I use a smear of silicon oil on the rubber window and door seals.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

teal said:


> In the recent cold weather i attempted to get in to camper only to find none of the locks would work. Tried wd40 , silicon etc and still would not work so last attempt used spray on white grease, within few moments all locks worked .The can had one of those red tubes which fixes into the spray head so it went right into the locks.


Exactly what i use, seems to work very well.

Paul.


----------

